# The Midlands Breakfast Club meet



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Its the first one of the summer so should be a good one.Its this Sunday anyone fancy it i will be leaving the wife to have a nice lie-in :wink: While i look at a lot of nice cars and enjoy a bacon role and cup of tea 

http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/

So will you join me ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Its the first one of the summer so should be a good one.Its this Sunday anyone fancy it i will be leaving the wife to have a nice lie-in :wink: While i look at a lot of nice cars and enjoy a bacon role and cup of tea
> 
> http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/
> 
> ...


What time?

Start! Finish!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

starts at 09:00 till middayish i normally go for 10ish for 1 1/2 - 2hrs.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> starts at 09:00 till middayish i normally go for 10ish for 1 1/2 - 2hrs.
> 
> DAZ


I might go early, as i've plans for later!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Would not mind going for 9:00 mate there's a lay-by just off the A41 island meet there if you like.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Would not mind going for 9:00 mate there's a lay-by just off the A41 island meet there if you like.
> 
> DAZ


I'll let you know tomorrow, but that should be fine!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Ok [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Ok [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ok, i'll meet you at 9am then! Sorted! :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not here, on hols. All decent shows clashing with hols. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Didnt know it was this Sunday, grrrrr im booked for overtime at work. Although i could always give that a miss :? :?

I'll let you know as i missed the one earlier in the year!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Didnt know it was this Sunday, grrrrr im booked for overtime at work. Although i could always give that a miss :? :?
> 
> I'll let you know as i missed the one earlier in the year!


You don't need over time you get sooooo much more MPG :wink:

Matt sorry mate i forgot you were on your hols next time bud.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Daz,

So where am I meeting you then and what time!?

8)

Earlier the better for me!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

There's a lay-by just off J3 of the M54 on the A41 Newport Rd. What time you won't to meet there mate Paul you could meet us there if you bud.

DAZ


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

looks like fun, although i cant make this one will go to the next if any one is going


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Its the first one of the summer so should be a good one.Its this Sunday anyone fancy it i will be leaving the wife to have a nice lie-in :wink: While i look at a lot of nice cars and enjoy a bacon role and cup of tea
> 
> http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Would of loved to come to this,but can't bloody make it :x 
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just me and you then Daz!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

If the weather is c*** i will drop you a txt mate no point walking around in the rain hope its a nice day


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not turning down the overtime guys, i do need the money.... honest :lol:

Im gonna have to fill the car up for the 5th time this year, you know i need the funds for that 

Sorry, hope you have a good day, ill have to wait until next year now


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I was thinking of tagging along and having a look at this guys, if that's ok, although I assume you are hoping it's dry ish


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

OK Paul there's one every month may be the next one. 

forest nice one mate see you there if the weathers OK 8)

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> OK Paul there's one every month may be the next one.
> 
> forest nice one mate see you there if the weathers OK 8)
> 
> DAZ


Ahhh cool Daz, didnt know it was every month, ill try and make the August one then buddy, might be better weather then aswell


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hope so as the weather now looks poo this month heat wave my A**

DAZ


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you still meeting in up at the layby on the A41, will tie up there all being well


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> Are you still meeting in up at the layby on the A41, will tie up there all being well


Yes mate for 09:00 see you there then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

OK so I've cleaned her and she's shining like new and the weathers looking good for the morning 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Got up nice and early this morning and cleaned it ready for the event only for the car not to start!

Gutted!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Pic's from today are up on the web site 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Daz, Thought it was your car there today, good turn out !!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Got up nice and early this morning and cleaned it ready for the event only for the car not to start!
> 
> Gutted!


Whats up with it Steve?? Is it broke in some way?? Did you forget that petrol expensive stuff? :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Got up nice and early this morning and cleaned it ready for the event only for the car not to start!
> ...


It won't fire up mate!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Audis in the Park?? :?:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, if I can get it to JBS by Tue then I should be ok, so if I start pushing now, you never know!

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Well, if I can get it to JBS by Tue then I should be ok, so if I start pushing now, you never know!
> 
> :roll:


Steve,.... if you need a hand pushing mate, i can help you out. Ive got DAZs mob number so you can ask him yourself :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Hiya Daz, Thought it was your car there today, good turn out !!


Dito :wink:

DAZ


----------

